# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Все что вы хотели знать про кошку

## Irina

# Скелет кошки состоит из 230 костей, это на 24 кости больше, чем у человека.
# У кошек отсутствуют нормальные ключицы. Благодаря этому недостатку кошки способны протискивать свое тело сквозь самые маленькие отверстия, куда проходит кошачья голова. Возможно, вы видели, как кошка проверяет лаз, куда ей предстоит пролезть, примеряя к отверстию свою голову. Средний взрослый кот может пролезть через дыру, например, в заборе, шириной всего 10 см.
# Кошка - это великий акробат. Ее передние лапы могут вращаться почти в любом направлении и обе половины ее тела могут двигаться в противоположных направлениях!
# У кошек по пять пальцев на передних лапах, однако на задних - только по четыре.
# Кошачье ухо поворачивается на 180 градусов. В каждом ухе у кошки 32 мускула, чтобы управлять ухом они используют двенадцать или более мускулов.
# Слух у кошки намного более чувствителен, чем у человека или собаки. Кошка слышит в пределах 65 кГц, тогда как человек - в пределах 20 кГц.
# Кошка может слышать звуки в ультразвуковом диапазоне, и ее "засада" около мышиной норки имеет смысл, даже если грызуны не двигаются. Грызуны общаются с помощью ультразвука, а кошка эти разговоры подслушивает.
# На голове и передних лапах кошки расположены осязательные волоски - они помогают кошке не терять ориентировку в пространстве, причем ориентируется кошка, не соприкасаясь этими волосками с препятствиями, а чувствуя их на расстоянии.
# По отношению к весу своего тела кошка обладает самыми большими глазами из всех животных. Если бы кошка была величиной с человека, размер её глаз достигал бы 4-5 см.
# У большинства кошек отсутствуют ресницы.
# Глаза у кошек располагаются так, что оба смотрят в одном направлении, так же, как у нас (в отличие, например, от собак) - для нас это более привычный тип лица, может, поэтому мы считаем кошек такими симпатичными животными?
# Кошка не может видеть в абсолютной темноте, но ее "ночное видение" вне конкуренции. Ее глаза имеют отражающий слой, который увеличивает количество света, попадаемого на сетчатку.
# При благоприятных условиях зеленоватый кошачий глаз заметен на расстоянии до 80 метров из-за того, что кошачьи глаза отражают свет так, что часть лучей возвращается по тому же пути, по которому они попали в глаза.
# Бинокулярное зрение кошки покрывает 130 градусов (у собаки – 83). Но кошка также способна наблюдать за всем, что происходит и по бокам! Её зрительное поле составляет 287 градусов по сравнению с нашим 200. Чрезвычайно подвижная голова крутится во все стороны и позволяет постоянно сохранять прямой взгляд.
# Кошка не видит ничего прямо у себя под носом. Вот почему она не сразу находит на полу лакомый кусочек, который вы ей дали.
# У кошки приблизительно от 60 до 80 миллионов обонятельных клеток, у человека - от 5 до 20 миллионов.
# По сравнению с людьми кошки, безусловно, обладают высокоразвитым восприятием запаха. По отношению к общему объему мозга та его часть, которая ответственна за обоняние, у кошки значительно больше. Это позволяет ей легко различать отдельных людей или же определять по запаху меток, что сама она уже раньше побывала в этом конкретном месте. Именно по запаху самцы распознают кошку, у которой столь желанное спаривание запах этот выделяют особые привлекающие в моче самки.
# Кошки, как и люди, могут иметь группу крови AB.
# Нормальный пульс кошки 110-170 ударов в минуту, дыхание - 20-40 вдохов в минуту.
# Нормальная температура тела кошки - 102 градуса по Фаренгейту (38 по Цельсию)
# Домашняя кошка может бежать со скоростью 31 миля в час.
# У кошки очень чувствительная нервная система.
# Кошка может прыгнуть в высоту, в 5 раз превышающую ее рост. Отпечаток носа каждой кошки уникален, нет двух одинаковых отпечатков. Американским ученым удалось посмотреть на мир глазами кошки. Ученые вели в мозг кошки электроды, которые соединялись с 177 нейронами. Прочитав и расшифровав сигналы с электродов, компьютер показал на дисплей картинку, которую видит кошка. Картинка оказалась расплывчатой, но на ней можно достаточно четко различить различные объекты и лица людей. Другие американские ученые определили, что кошки, в отличии от собак, насыщают воздух отрицательными ионами, которые полезны для здоровья человека. У кошки 50 тысяч генов, которые распределены по 19 парам хромосом.
# У кошек ген, отвечающий за рыжий цвет шерсти привязан к полу животного, и принадлежит одной из Х-хромосом. Этот ген может давать рыжий или черный цвет. Таким образом, кошка с двумя Х-хромосомами может носить и рыжий, и черный цвета в своей шерсти. Кот же с одной лишь Х-хромосомой, может быть либо черным, либо рыжим, но не тем и другим одновременно.
# Если кот все же имеет одновременно и рыжий, и черный окрас (встречается это крайне редко), то он будет стерильным. Дело в том, что такой кот должен иметь обе или часть обеих женских Х-хромосом. Такая необычная комбинация хромосом и приводит к тому, что животное оказывается стерильным.
# Когда котята появляются на свет, их глаза и уши закрыты. Когда глаза открываются, поначалу они всегда голубые. Потом, со временем, они меняют свой цвет на постоянный.
# У котят молочные зубы появляются на 10-30 день. В период с 4 до 10 месяцев они меняются на постоянные. Количество которых у взрослого животного должно быть 30. А взрослой кошка считается с 15-месячного возраста.
# Здоровые взрослые кошки примерно 15% своей жизни проводят в глубоком сне, 50% - в поверхностном сне и всего 35% - бодрствуют.
# Ежедневные туалеты кошки объясняются не только ее чистоплотностью. Еще одна цель "умывания" - слизать с шерсти определенное количество вещества, содержащего витамин В, который необходим для регулирования психического равновесия. Если лишить кошку этой возможности, она станет нервозной и может даже погибнуть.
# Пристрастие кошки к мышам имеет физиологическое объяснение: в шерсти мышек много серы, которая просто необходима кошкам, чтобы не быть лысыми.
# У кошек есть одна общая черта с жирафами и верблюдами - они "иноходцы": сначала поднимают одновременно правые переднюю и задние лапки, затем также одновременно - левые. Кроме того, кошки - единственные животные, которые при ходьбе опираются не на подушечки лап, а на коготки.
# 25% всех котов и кошек амбидекстры (то есть они одинаково хорошо владеют правой и левой лапой)
# У кошек нет жировых и потовых желез, поэтому она ничем не пахнет. У них потеют только кожистые концы лапок.
# Как известно, природа отвела человеку и животным самые разные сроки жизни. Между тем молодость, зрелость и старость свойственны всем живым существам. Естественно, что время вступления в тот или иной возраст варьируется в зависимости от вида. Так, месячный котенок находится в той же стадии развития, что и человеческое дитя 5-6 месяцев от роду. Шестимесячный кот "ровесник" семиклассника (14 лет), а четырнадцатилетний - семидесятидвухлетнего старика.
# Кошки стали дольше жить. Если в 1930 году они в среднем "мозолили глаза" своим хозяевам 8 лет, то сейчас их нужно "терпеть" уже 16. Старейшего же кота в мире звали Пусс (по-русски Кис) - он скончался в Америке, не прожив и суток после вечеринки по случаю своего тридцать шестого дня рождения.
# Под кожей загривка котенка находятся нервные окончания, которые вызывают специфическое поведение - "рефлекс загривка" - когда тело котенка расслабляется, а его хвост и лапки поджимаются к животику, чтобы ни за что не зацепиться, пока его транспортируют.
# Передние лапы котят развиваются быстрее, чем задние, но к концу 3-й недели они уравниваются в развитии, правда, они плохо скоординированы между собой - поэтому кажется, что задние и передние лапы котенка ходят в разные стороны.
# На 3-й неделе у котят начинаются прорезываться молочные зубы - этот процесс идет вплоть до 6 недель. А начиная с 3-месячного возраста корни этих первых зубов начинают рассасываться, коронки - выпадать, и 30 новых взрослых (постоянных) зубов появляются им на смену.
# Кошка может сторожить сразу у нескольких мышиных норок и улавливать едва заметные движения мышей. Поле зрения кошки - 187 градусов, у собаки оно в два раза меньше, а у человека - в полтора раза меньше.
# Кошки используют при общении более сотни различных звуков, превосходя в этом собаку, шимпанзе и гориллу.

----------


## Asteriks

Хотелось бы знать, кто родители этой кошки, чтобы вызвать их в школу. Плохо себя ведёт 
Мать - сиамская кошка, отец неизвестен. Правда, что сиамские кошки помнят зло?

----------


## Irina

> Правда, что сиамские кошки помнят зло?


Я думаю правда. У моих соседей сиамка. Они говорят что это жутко мстительный кошак. Помнит всё и отомстит тогда, когда ты этого меньше всего ждёшь.Да и форму мести придумает извращённую.

----------


## Vanya

кстати, видел даже, как они (не все сразу конечно и не по очереди  ) сиамские кошки из-за угла (в прямом смыслн слова) нападают на хозяйку =)

лично у меня было 2 сиамки  за ними ничего такого не замечал, а вот как отдал их тёте, тут-то они себя и проявили))

----------


## Asteriks

Моя на меня нападает. Иду по квартире, она затаится, сгруппируется - и за ногу.

----------


## Irina

Вот такое вычитала на сайте Мурлыки.ру
*Характер сиамских кошек*
Сиамская кошка. Сиамские кошки отличаются довольно необычным и строптивым нравом. Независимость характера, великолепные охотничьи качества отличают эту кошку от ее более смирных собратьев. А горячий темперамент обусловил ей славу жуткой упрямицы и даже опасной для человека спутницы.

Бытует мнение, что сиамские кошки могут напасть на хозяина и поранить его, что они коварны и ревнивы, не послушны и не верны.

Но на самом деле это не так, потому что сиамские кошки любят людей и обожают компании. Одна из характерных черт сиамской кошки - сильная привязанность к человеку. Если кошке создать благоприятные условия и окружить заботой и лаской, то она отплатит добром, поскольку это общительное и нежное животное.

Сиамская кошка сильно привязывается к своему хозяину и, если в доме есть другие животные, она будет ревновать. Не забывайте, что они очень чувствительны к различным нюансам взаимоотношений со своими хозяевами.
Сиамские кошки очень настороженно относятся к чужим людям.

Если вы вынуждены оставлять свою питомицу одну на длительное время, сильно страдать от этого кошка не будет. Независимые сиамы достаточно легко перенесут одиночество. Но по возвращении домой, вам придется посвятить своей кошке много своего внимания и ласки - нужно поиграть с кошкой, пообщаться с ней, побаловать вкусненьким - у сиамских кошек четко выраженная потребность в возможно большем общении. Она любит быть в центре внимания.

Сиамские кошки в силу своей неиссякаемой энергии являются прекрасными партнерами для игр. Как правило, они сами проявляют инициативу. Никто не бросается за брошенным клубочком с таким азартом, как она.

Но от хозяев сиамских кошек требуется много терпения и море такта. Сиамов можно наказывать только по справедливости, но обижать нельзя ни в коем случае, потому что они очень ранимы и любая обида запомнится ими на долгое время.

Сиамские кошки элегантны, грациозны и общительны, умны и верны. Иногда эти свободолюбивые животные в знак несогласия с действиями хозяина могут подавать голос, но это не признаки агрессии и коварства. Просто сиамские кошки - это гордое, свободолюбивое животное, с которым нужно считаться.

----------


## Vanya

> Бытует мнение, что сиамские кошки могут напасть на хозяина и поранить его, что они коварны и ревнивы, не послушны и не верны.
> Но на самом деле это не так


ну наверн смотря как к ним относится =)

----------


## BiZ111

Сиамские кошки это да, скорпионы в жизни  

Какие кошек можно встретить в дикой природе? (маленьких, не гепардов всяких)

----------


## Irina

> Какие кошек можно встретить в дикой природе? (маленьких, не гепардов всяких)


Норвежская лесная, рыськи наши тоже небольшие

----------


## BiZ111

> Норвежская лесная, рыськи наши тоже небольшие


А всякие там персидские)))) понимаю, что это невозможно, но всё же?

----------


## Irina

Сибирские кошки до сих пор встречаются в лесу. Размер такой же как и у домашних, только зубки помощнее))

----------


## BiZ111

Так в каком лесу? Меня интересует местность на карте, где?

----------


## Irina

> Так в каком лесу?


В тайге от Зауралья до дальнего востока.

----------


## BiZ111

# 25% всех котов и кошек амбидекстры (то есть они одинаково хорошо владеют правой и левой лапой)
# У кошек нет жировых и потовых желез, поэтому она ничем не пахнет. У них потеют только кожистые концы лапок.

Везёт кошкам))) Интересно, как у них всё нормально работает, если нет потовых желез...Хм. Кто знает? Это мой вопрос

----------


## Mouse

> Везёт кошкам))) Интересно, как у них всё нормально работает, если нет потовых желез...Хм. Кто знает? Это мой вопрос


Потовые железы - для охлаждения организма. Кошки, да и собаки используют усиленное дыхание. За счет гипервентиляции лёгких происходит охлаждение - так как тепло забирается из крови и при испарении влаги со слизистой. А чаще всего - находят прохладное место, и особо не стараются носиться как бобик за хвостом))

----------

